# Folding For a Day



## DaMulta (Aug 10, 2010)

Would it not be fantastic if we had something like folding for a day nation wide. Where all supercomputers, companies, schools and people across the world would fold for just for one day. If people could get the word out just like Earth Day is where everyone turned off the lights. I think it would have a huge impact like nothing before.

Of course there would have to be a a date, and maybe spreading the word across the net in mass emails like a chain letter. I think it could work, and I think people would do it no matter the cost of the electric bill seeing that it is just one day. However you know that a ton would stay on board after they were on.



Thoughts on this idea???


----------



## bogmali (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your situation bro and hoping that you land that job

Great idea! I'm curious as hell as how much PPD the whole TPU community can amass if everybody folded for 24 hours


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2010)

Such a thing would be great if it ever happened, but I doubt it will.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 10, 2010)

i would like to see this also, just think how much research would happen if OEM's were pre-installed with BOINC and F@H. as if people who are doin much with thier lives on YouTube and Facebook/MySpace


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 10, 2010)

Good idea - but.  Think of the investment in infrastructure that Stanford would have to make to support an entire nation of folders. 

(Sorry for being a wet-blanket)


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great Idea!  Probably hard to schedule/plan but might start by checking in with the F@H forums and seeing if there is already such a day.

If anything TPU could gather 10-30 contestants to gather as much folding hardware possible and then be given 24 hours to fold.  Highest PPD folder gets a prize!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> i would like to see this also, just think how much research would happen if OEM's were pre-installed with BOINC and F@H. as if people who are doin much with thier lives on YouTube and Facebook/MySpace



thats the worst idea ever,you know how many people would be pissed off when theircomputers start crawling from running bionc and folding


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 10, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats the worst idea ever,you know how many people would be pissed off when theircomputers start crawling from running bionc and folding



They'll just need to get faster one's then


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 10, 2010)

No they just need Dell/Best Buy to tell them they need more ram.  "Now this model has 72GB of ram, it will speed up your system."


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

u know, I applaud everyone that folds and crunch. I'll even sell cheap hoping it goes to you guys. if you add me to the list of people to contact, i'll start it up for a day. One day won't kill my electric bill.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I wonder what would be a good date to set for this. I'm thinking about in the middle of September. School is going on, and more people will be on the net than right now.

I think it would be great if someone could make some banners for the occasion, and of course we would have to have information about how to setup teams, join teams, and or just run your work anonymous into the system.

F.F.A.D.


----------



## r9 (Aug 10, 2010)

Who knows maybe those crazy scientists are using all that power to play Crisys .


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 10, 2010)

Why not start locally and establish a TPU Fold for a Day event.  I'll join


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 10, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Why not start locally and establish a TPU Fold for a Day event.  I'll join



That would work, but I imagine that a lot of us have a good mass email list that we could send out. I would like to see us reach out past TPU/.XS and the others we normally are in contact with.

I think I'll make a youtube video over it(I have about 190 people that follow me), and ask a few other people I know with big youtube followings to do the same. If everyone agrees on a certain date to set it on.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 10, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> thats the worst idea ever,you know how many people would be pissed off when theircomputers start crawling from running bionc and folding



So what's the difference when they ship them with 900 start up programs and Norton Internet Security packages?

Might as well at least be useful for something.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> No they just need Dell/Best Buy to tell them they need more ram.  "Now this model has 72GB of ram, it will speed up your system."


Or just to download more RAM 


DaMulta said:


> Well I wonder what would be a good date to set for this. I'm thinking about in the middle of September. School is going on, and more people will be on the net than right now.
> 
> I think it would be great if someone could make some banners for the occasion, and of course we would have to have information about how to setup teams, join teams, and or just run your work anonymous into the system.
> 
> F.F.A.D.


IMO, October would be better, it's not so hot here then


----------

